# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Purchased by 3DR Holdings and Rising Media

## Brian_Krassenstein

As MecklerMedia dissolved in December, many wondered who would vie  for the purchase of the Inside 3D Printing and RoboUniverse both in the  US and internationally. We reported last month that Rising Media would  be purchasing the US portion of Inside 3D Printing, to include the New  York and San Diego events, and now it turns out that along with 3DR  Holdings LLC, they will be purchasing all rights to MecklerMedia’s  Inside 3D Printing and RoboUniverse international events. This all  transpires just as the Singapore event gears up, to be held from January 26-27,  with a long list of sponsors and exhibitors, to include major companies  like HP, Inc. who will be offering demonstrations and samples from  their new 3D printing technology. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/114863/rising-med...inside3dpconf/

----------


## pgslotgamecc

That's the way to do it! Thanks for sharing it a great idea! click to mine, thanks

----------

